# Stuff Riders Say - Episode 2!



## Amaranth (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright, so SmartPak cracks me up! I had just seen Episode 1 of Stuff Riders Say the other day, and now I've found Episode 2  I can so relate to pouring the bucket of water on myself 

Heres the link to the video: Stuff Riders Say - Episode 2


----------

